

How To Live Like James Bond For A Weekend - joelrunyon
http://nerdfitness.com/blog/2011/09/12/live-like-james-bond/

======
orangecat
Somewhat tangential, but:

 _It was at this point that the guy at the end took a hit when he shouldn’t
have and I almost jumped over the table and punched him.

Public service announcement – if you’re going to gamble in a casino where
other people depend on your play (like in Blacjack), spend an hour or two
beforehand learning how to play properly, or ask the others at the table for
advice so you don’t screw them over. We gamblers thank you. The more you
know..._

The actions of other players don't affect you statistically. Assuming the deck
is fairly shuffled, it makes no difference to your expectation whether you get
dealt the 10th or 11th card.

~~~
tomfakes
This person could also be counting the cards, and adjusting their play
according to the cards remaining in the deck, i.e. they're a better player
than you!

